# Wedding Assasination



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Apparently there are a few BOTL's who are wanting to put me out of my misery before I take the worst slope of all. This Saturday I will be getting married. I had a few bombs land today and I am afraid it is not going to slow down too much. I will post pictures when I can get to a descent connection. Thanks to Joed, LeafHog, Catfish, and RPB67. You guys are far too generous. And yes I am taking names so :tg .


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Congrats bro, I'm saving my shot for after the honeymoon. I figure by then you'll have a good reason to smoke!! hehehe


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I'm thinking it ain't over yet Zack.....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats and good luck Zack !!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Congrats Zack (my firstborns name) Your right about the biggest slope.But theres nothing like having your best friend by your side for life.Have fun with the bombs AND wedding....Dave


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

congrats Zack! and yest thats why i have been picking on ya also.
beside when you get married kiss your cigar $ good bye

start saving for what ever the wife wants.....


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking it ain't over yet Zack.....


I hate you all!!!!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking it ain't over yet Zack.....


Not by a long shot... tick tick


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Good luck with the bombs, but even bigger luck with the wedding. Enjoy.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Congratulations Zack - Good Luck!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I warned you this would happen!!

enjoy the smokes my friend and if dont get to chat to you on msn before tomorrow, have a good one!!!


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations for the wedding, have a great day


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Zack.......congrats on the wedding !!

Good hit guys !!!!!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats and good luck. One secret to living a long life being married is NEVER SAY ANYTHING YOU CAN'T TAKE BACK. Congrats again


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Not over yet Zack...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Not over yet Zack...


HHMMM, the leader comes out from behind the habanos !


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Congrats Zack. I do not want to see you posting for at least three days 



Like snkbyt said, Always think before ya say something and your all set.

Stacey


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Congrats Zack... and remember the two words to a happy marriage...

"Yes, dear"


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I think that pictures are in order here - I'd love to see how the jungle is handling this wedding.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Apparantly we should have sent young Zachery a dictionary! :r


Big congrats Zack, have fun! If you get bored next week, call me and we'll herf.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Congrats Zack... and remember the two words to a happy marriage...
> 
> "Yes, dear"


:tpd:

Congrats, manly happy years, er, many.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Not over yet Zack...


Yeah, What he said!!!:r


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

All I can say is Muwahahahaahhaahahaaha:hn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Heres some pics from the first wave of bombs I received.

*Joed*
Pic 1
Pic 2

*Richard*
Pic 1

*LeafHog*
Pic 1

*Catfish*
Pic 1

Thanks again you guys. Totally unecessary.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Beutiful pictures there Zack and nice hits so far gents..... Zack, with all the sticks you've got coming your way, I think you are going to have to accelerate your plans for that custom humidor :w


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry for the long wait, here are some more pics from bombs I have recieved.

PaulMac
Pics 1

Rockstar
Pic 1

TxMatt
Pic 1

Stogie_one_kanobie
Pic 1

carbonbased_al
Pic 1


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks to all you bastages who have so kindly sent me gifts. You are all officially on the "LIST".


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Thanks to all you bastages who have so kindly sent me gifts. You are all officially on the "LIST".


Hope the thank you's are the only thing "premature" involved in the celebration! :gn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Label/Receipt Number: 0306 0320 0003 4011 2205
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 8:42 am on July 01, 2006 in SPRINGDALE, AR 72764

Zack, did you get this package? Shows is got delivered last week. LMK.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Dont think I got it Tom. I will double check when I get home and call the Post office to make shure it wasnt returned.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Dont think I got it Tom. I will double check when I get home and call the Post office to make shure it wasnt returned.


That's not good.....I think the site would have indicated if it was sent back to me, and being it said delivered 7/1, I'd already have it back by now.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I meant as in delivered to the wrong addy and they turned it back in. Sorry for the mis-communication.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

My pleasure Zack, hope you enjoy. Congrats on the nuptials and wishing you and your wife a long and happy life together.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope so....otherwise, some turd is smoking your cigars!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry about the bad links. Here is a link to all the bombs I have recieved. Thanks again to all you guys.

Wedding Bombs


----------

